# Massey-Harris Number 1 Potato Digger



## spook291 (Oct 26, 2003)

I am trying to find an Owner's Manual for my horse drawn M-H potato digger that I have converted to drawbar mounted. I want to be able to restore it but haven't got enough information to do so. I also want to know what the correct paint scheme is for it as well. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------

